# Magia General > Hilos Destacados >  Algo que me hizo ilusion

## Piba

Desde siempre he querido una despedida de soltero diferente a lo habitual. No soy una persona que vaya bebiendo por ahí ni que disfrute de las discotecas ni nada de eso. Siempre he sido más de actividades al aire libre, o incluso culturales o temáticas, por eso mis amigos decidieron contratar a una maga para que pudiera hacerme un espectáculo de magia, como también diferentes actividades en la naturaleza. Puedo afirmar que es mucho mejor de lo que había esperado en un primer momento, y estoy muy agradecido por ello, porque me han cambiado la visión que se suele tener de estos eventos.

----------

